# questions for those trying to learn the Rules.



## Limey (Aug 13, 2011)

This is really only for those that find "discussing" the rules a good way to learn them.

When new to the game someone tells you a rule and you accept it without really knowing why it exists.

What is the purpose of a Free Drop ?

Are you entitled to a Lie as good as from where you lifted it ?

Why do you have to drop it from shoulder height?
(this for those with shoulders fitted at waist height)


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Limey said:


> This is really only for those that find "discussing" the rules a good way to learn them.
> 
> When new to the game someone tells you a rule and you accept it without really knowing why it exists.


Carry your own rule book and learn how to use it. Never take just anyone's word. There are more players who harbor misconceptions about the rules than there are those who actually understand them.



Limey said:


> What is the purpose of a Free Drop ?


There really is no such thing as a "free drop". There are situations where the player is allowed to take relief without penalty (see Rules 24 and 25). The reason is so that the player is not punished for interference from an abnormal or unnatural situation.



Limey said:


> Are you entitled to a Lie as good as from where you lifted it ?


Not if you are taking relief, whether with or without penalty. You are given a specific procedure which includes the method for locating your dropping zone. That spot may or may not result in a good lie, but that is irrelevant. The only time you must put the ball in the same lie is when you are replacing it after lifting. Re*placing* under the rules means exactly that - putting it back in precisely the same place it was lifted from.



Limey said:


> Why do you have to drop it from shoulder height?
> (this for those with shoulders fitted at waist height)


Because that is what the rule says to do. There is no other reason that can be cited for it. This is a case of "it is what it is". We used to hold it over the back of one shoulder and sort of roll it down the shoulder blade. That was changed a few years ago to the current rule.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Fourputt really nailed it in one short sentence. "It is what it is."

If its clarification someone wants then fine but if I had a £/$ for every time someone has said "its not fair..." Stop moaning about it, golf isn't an exact science, get on with it and you'll find the more accepting you are the more you'll enjoy it. Treat the bad lie as a challenge, an opportunity to hit a great shot, not some end of the world event.


----------



## Limey (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Big H, sorry to hear about your probs, still remain your kids with problems no matter how old they get, hope it works out for all of you.
yes it was a comprehensive and expert answer to the questions, what I was hoping was that it may create a bit of a discussion with views from learners, if anyone drops from less than shoulder height it can only be to minimise the chance of getting a bad lie and find some have difficulty in accepting that the nearest point of relief from a fairway may be in the rough etc.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

The nearest point of relief and any permissible drop area within one clublength of that point may not even be playable. It could be in a clump of bushes, or dead behind a tree, or in 2 foot deep native grass. I've witnessed all of these possibilities. I've hit many shots from gravel, asphalt, or concrete cart paths because my "relief" was no relief at all. 

These are precisely the reasons why I tell people I teach not to touch the ball until they have determined whether taking relief is actually the best option. If you lift the ball, then change your mind and replace it, you incur a penalty stroke for lifting the ball without cause under a rule.


----------



## Limey (Aug 13, 2011)

Great additional info, the fact that it is a Free Drop your ONLY option is the Nearest point of relief plus One Club Length, 
wheras when declaring the ball unplayable and paying for the drop with a penalty stroke you have three options from which to choose where to drop, would I be correct in stating that this means you can drop it anywhere you choose(except onto a green) providing it complies with these three options. could you drop it in a hazard or into an area of gur ?


----------

